# Finally!



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It happened! Journey--probably the most constantly critically reviled group in the history of rock--inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Yes to Yes also, and ELO. About time, or what?! Robert Christgau, what did you ever know about music?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39537967


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

We must hang out at some different musical places, SM, because I usually hear Journey's music and Steve Perry's voice praised highly. This induction is well deserved.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> We must hang out at some different musical places, SM, because I usually hear Journey's music and Steve Perry's voice praised highly. This induction is well deserved.


I've been a Journey fan since.....forever. But for decades, rock critics would snipe at Journey; Lester Bangs calling Journey a faceless, corporate band in the 1980 edition of the Rolling Stone History of Rock & Roll was standard fare for a long, long time. But as the years have passed, those sorts of critics like Bangs and Christgau have either died or mellowed, and the merits of groups like ELO, Journey, others, have come into better focus. We've seen Heart inducted, Rush, also finally after years in the wilderness with nobody except millions of enthusiasts to keep them company. The times they are a'changing.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm long time fan, too; & I've always thought Perry's voice was one of the best in Rock. It would have been amazing if they had reunited to perform at the induction ceremony!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> We must hang out at some different musical places, SM, because I usually hear Journey's music and Steve Perry's voice praised highly. This induction is well deserved.


Not at the height of their popularity, they weren't.

The vast majority of critics in the 70's and 80's hated them.

I was peripherally in the business at the time, so I am well aware of how they were perceived.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I was glad to hear that ELO and Yes we're inducted. It was a long time in coming. I just can't be as enthusiastic about Journey though, since that group never really clicked with me. Ah, well...


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Im a big Journey fan and my favorite Journey albums are "Escape" and "Revelation". In the Philippines where Arnel Pineda (current lead vocals) is very popular, the latter album and "Eclipse" sold gazillion of copies. "Revelation" even outsold Taylor Swift's "Fearless" and Coldplay's "Viva la Vida" here in Manila.:angel:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> ... Journey--probably the most constantly critically reviled group in the history of rock[/url]


If Journey is indeed so "critically reviled", why do I have the following two albums on vinyl in my collection?







and


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> If Journey is indeed so "critically reviled", why do I have the following two albums on vinyl in my collection?
> 
> View attachment 93665
> and
> View attachment 93666


Clearly another who, given a choice between what the critics were writing back then and what their own lying ears were telling them, voted with their ears. Actually, the ears never lie; critics' brains often do.


----------

